# Corn blowing over



## archeryrob (Jul 26, 2016)

It rained all spring, then it started a small summer spell with little rain. Now it rains hard and blows hard once the corn it wet and flattens it over once the soil is soft. I stood it up once and packed around them and a week later its down again in a different direction. 

Will it stand back up, Is this normal or should I just mow it and call it a loss?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 26, 2016)

Have a read on  this.

http://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/icm/2003/7-14-2003/lodging.html


----------



## daveomak (Jul 26, 2016)

we've had to stand our corn up and re-pack the roots 2-3 times....     The corn was fine.....  however, since then, I plant the seeds deeper, in a trench, to get deeper root holding power....   seems to work....  although it still blows over and produces good ears....

I did start planting it closer together...  6" in the rows and rows 8" apart...  getting 5 rows in one bed 60' long....  that gave me 600 corn plants in that bed...  they stood up really good...   Lots of corn... at least 2 ears per plant sometimes 3....  took LOTS of ammonium sulfate and LOTS of water but what the hey.....   Good corn is awesome...


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 26, 2016)

I was surprised to discover that ordinary off-the-shelf popcorn can be viable. I started some seed, squirrels got some of it but not all. Funny thing, the tallest plant is from a seed stolen by a squirrel and planted elsewhere in the garden, so it stands alone. I have some ears. I want Linda's grandson to see them on the plant.

I don't expect any big harvest but I just like the look of corn. Next year I plan to grow it intermingled with sunflowers.


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 28, 2018)

Try supporting with tpost on the end of each row and run some string from post to post and tie it off....tight. You can hill the stalks but this is easier IMO. Sweet corn has shallower roots than field corn.


----------

